# التخصص



## jaweedrashid (19 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير لا أخفي عليكم بأنني طالب في المرحلة الثانوية و على أبواب التخرج بإذن الله و أريد أتخصص هندسة و ممكن هندسة برمجيات و في ظل الأزمة المالية التي تشهدها العالم أريد منكم مساعدة في معلومات تفيدوني بها حتى أدخل التخصص التي تناسبني إن شاء الله . اعتبروني أخوكم و أطلب مساعدتكم فضلاً لا أمرًا -ماهو تخصصك من التخصصات الهندسية . -ماسبب اختيارك للتخصص . -هل أنت راض عن تخصصك ؟ -إذا نصحتني بأحد التخصصات الهندسية بأي تخصص سنصحني ؟ ولماذا ؟ -كم راتبك ؟ ( السؤال نوعًا ما محرج لا عليكم من الحرج ) -أي التخصصات الأعلى كسباً برأيك ؟ أشكركم على التعاون و جزاكم الله جنة الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

اللة يعطيك العافية 
شكرا علي لموضوع الشيق


----------



## مساعد مهندس جديد (2 أكتوبر 2013)

هذا يكون على اختيارك الشخصي وهوايتك وليست الماده كل شيء ماتحب هو كل شيء


----------

